# well here we go!



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

tuesday a bunch of us are hitting "willie spit" in tha' moring 

tight lines


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

whats biting there?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

fishaholic said:


> whats biting there?


parking tickets...:--|


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

ASK4Fish said:


> parking tickets...:--|


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

ain't that the truth!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Catch one for me. Ill be working.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

ronnie said i should come out there but i got school at 8 so i wont be able to make it


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

so howd ya guys do?


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

saw someone walking back from wsj this morn i didnt fish i rode my bike down to check it out he said there was a bunch of guys just standing around not even fishing


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> saw someone walking back from wsj this morn i didnt fish i rode my bike down to check it out he said there was a bunch of guys just standing around not even fishing


must be the P&S crew


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

jay said:


> tuesday a bunch of us are hitting "willie spit" in tha' moring
> 
> tight lines


no report!!!! cmon
since jay and "a bunch of us" don't want to make a report I'll post what Andy Me$%&@ posted on another board

"Got up at 4am and headed out to W. oceanview . got there and it was dark quiet and windy...fished for a few hours and got 3 puppy drum. Threw grubs of all colors but chart. seemed to be the hot hitter. about 0730 the wind shifted and the weeds moved in...pretty morning out and a good time.."


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Any time folks get cagey about reports, you can pretty much deduce what's going on. Catch 'em up...


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea it usually means there is a good bite! sorry jay


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

any one headn out thurs morn


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

striperswiper said:


> any one headn out thurs morn


I'll see you around 7ish.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm thinkin of heading out there friday morning sometime, if I don't pass out after work. If you see some plug ugly SOB in a blue 'yak that'll be me. Send some fish my way, they can use the laugh!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I'll see you around 7ish.


Well, I lied. Didn't make it. Saving for the weekend trip.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*ouch*



CrawFish said:


> Well, I lied. Didn't make it. Saving for the weekend trip.


you'd be better off

went out and did nothin'! (where's the skunked smiley when you need it) 

yeah 7 of us and not a bite. Wind was blowin sw and could not cast at all, started lookin' like a bass guy I was castin so much ... Saw 2 other guys come up and leave empty handed and also to boats that set and then left... still a good time at least. 

3 of us decided to go to monroe much more promising over there. we could cast with the wind behind us but the prob was the wind a tide had 2 things goin on. ehhh worth a try maybe next week:--|


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i couldnt wake up, i was out to late :beer:


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I tried there earlier today for a couple of hours without any luck. At one time there may have been 8 of us. Some fishing for croaker, some for trout. Nothing caught while I was there.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the reports guys, even if they weren't too positive. It helped make my mind up on whether or not to go out tonight in the Yak and fish that same area. Between the lack of fish and the excessive amount of wind it's an easy call.  Maybe in a couple of days.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

in a yak at night your most likely goin to be able to catch some stripa's c-n-r ofcoarse i would give it a shot theres usually plenty of fish to catch at the hrbt


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

WELL ... fished the spit TODAY from about 230pm to about 430... AND well.. NOTHING BUT GRASS... i knew i should have turned around and went back to my truck when VMRC stopped me when i was walking to the beach and said... "Man... there ain't nothin' but grass man, nothing but grass..." Atleast i tried...


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

i just fished the spit from about 5 to 630... nothin


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*lol*

ya notice tha' theme goin on here


----------

